# Review of PPI Class



## subsandtowers (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi All,

I just took the PE Exam in April 2015 and have received my results. I am a first time California applicant and took all three exams at the same time and passed the Seismic and Surveying, but failed the 8-hr.

I simply have to say that this course was horrible for the following reasons:

-Books/Sample problems (except CERM) that were provided were utterly useless and way too difficult for the actual exam. I know some people say difficult problems are good, but trust me these are pointless they take hours to solve.

-Presentation: The connection failed so many times online it was extremely annoying. In addition to the connection the notes that the instructor was putting on the slides were extremely illegible and unorganized.

-Instructor: He is a smart guy but gave absolutely no tips or strategies for the exam. He still thought that NCEES still provided only half sample exams. When students complained that the homework was too difficult he just said that you should try to find problems that are easier to do. (Wait I thought I paid you $2000 to guide me and recommend what problems I should go through).

- Overall I recommend everyone to stay away from the PPI course. The only good thing they have is the CERM. This course is simply a ploy to sell you their useless books.

Thanks,

subsandtowers


----------



## andrewm24 (Aug 17, 2015)

You must have had a bad instructor. I took the PPI civil review course this spring as well. My instructor was Andy Richardson. He was awesome. I passed the exam first try.


----------



## notsocivil PE (Aug 18, 2015)

I took the PPI Seismic review course and I would have been lost without it. I do agree the CERM for the 8-hr and the practice problems are too in-depth though.


----------



## nightwing (Aug 18, 2015)

kschim said:


> I took the PPI Seismic review course and I would have been lost without it. I do agree the CERM for the 8-hr and the practice problems are too in-depth though.


How did you study for the 8 hour exam? Did you use PPI course for surveying? Did you have experience with the depth you took? Thanks.


----------



## notsocivil PE (Sep 17, 2015)

nightwing said:


> kschim said:
> 
> 
> > I took the PPI Seismic review course and I would have been lost without it. I do agree the CERM for the 8-hr and the practice problems are too in-depth though.
> ...


I tried going through the CERM for the 8-hr and wasted way too much time going in-depth. I gave that all up and just did practice problems and exams. I did the construction depth, which I don't really have experience in, so I also had a book for that. Having all the references for the afternoon section was key, but the morning was pretty general and similar to what we learned in school.

For surveying, I only studied for about a week (it was my last exam) by doing all the practice problems my brain could handle. A dictionary was helpful there.

Seismic was the hardest for me, but wasn't too bad after learning the code and taking the class. I should have done more practice problems.


----------



## nightwing (Sep 21, 2015)

kschim said:


> nightwing said:
> 
> 
> > kschim said:
> ...


Did you learn surveying in school? What books did you use for surveying?


----------

